# Want to learn more about the cleveland welding company..



## 1959firearrow (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok I have done a few web searches and they lead to here the rat forum and then all over the place. Something about the rear chain stay shape from the side and the over look and quality of these bikes really strikes a cord with me(I'm from Ohio so I kind of have a connection to these bikes in a wierd nostalgic way). I've gone through and read most everything I can find on this site and a few others. As with anything that I like alot, I try to learn as much about the company and the product. So I was wondering the history of the cleveland welding company and all the bikes it built(CWC,Hawthorne,ETC,).Is there any literature/books out there I can look into, links are always good? There are many people here that know more than me about them so I'm hoping for a reply or two. RMS37 and ratina have been quite a help so far. I plan on pretty exclusively buying CWC built bikes from now on.Thanks any help is appreciated!


----------



## tobytyler (Feb 13, 2012)

*cwc*

hey1959 here are some pics of the cwc office building and what is left of the old plant at w 117 and berea rd in cleveland. the railroad tracks are still behind the plant where they would ship off the bikes it is now the ed keating center (the rock) a free treatment center for recovering alcoholics phil rms has a lot good and interesting info about the cwc i have been digging up info also being from cleveland have talked to a guy who used to work there back before amf came into the pitcher and found out some things that might be  interesting to you i'll pm you with my # if you want to call toby tyler


----------



## Boris (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm originally from Cleveland too, and have an affinity for Cleveland Welding for that reason. Well that, and they made some tough lookin' and tough riden' bikes! Thanks for the photos!


----------



## tobytyler (Feb 13, 2012)

hi dave cleveland rocks cold and snowy in the city by the lake


----------

